# MAC Mineral Makeup



## vabookworm (Mar 26, 2008)

Has anyone tried the new Mac mineral makeup? They have 4 shades. I bought one at lunch today, but haven't tried it yet. Any tips?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 26, 2008)

oooh let us know how you like it.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 26, 2008)

Ohh. Now I really have an excuse to try MAC... haha. How much does it cost and do they have a fair/light shade? And does it have bismuth..?


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 26, 2008)

Only 4 colors! I'm curious to see how their mmu will take off.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 26, 2008)

is what you got liquid? on their website they have this:

M·A·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation

Its called Mineralize Satinfinish SP15 Foundation. And they have several shades on their website, priced for $26.50. I would love to try a sample, but no where around here has MAC!

I wonder what the ingredients are.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone tried the new Mac mineral makeup? They have 4 shades. I bought one at lunch today, but haven't tried it yet. Any tips? I'd love a review and the ingredient list, if it's not too much trouble? Thank you!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is what you got liquid? on their website they have this:
MÂ·AÂ·C Cosmetics | Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation

Its called Mineralize Satinfinish SP15 Foundation. And they have several shades on their website, priced for $26.50. I would love to try a sample, but no where around here has MAC!

I wonder what the ingredients are.

I think she's talking about the powder one. I bought it and it is sooooooo great!!! The MA said that even though they only had 4 shades, that those work great on almos everyone. The more you buff it into your skin, the darker it applies. It was a seriously perfect match for me. The coverage is great and it makes my skin look flawless! I have A LOT of acne, and even then she applied it very lighlty and it covered perfectly! I dont know about the ingredients, but the way this looks.....its awesome


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't think they had it yet because I didn't see it on the Mac website. However, Nordys had it in 4 shades. I bought the color Light/Medium. The product is "Mineralize SPF15 Foundation/Loose". It cost $29 for .30 US OZ.

The ingredient list is long, but here goes:

Active ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 7%

Mica, barley extract, wheat germ oil, ascorbyl palmitate, tocopheryl acetate, squalane, methicone, potassium sorbate, chlorphenesin, titanium dioxide, iron oxides, bismuth, carmine, chromium hydroxide green, chromium oxide greens, ferric ferrocyanide, manganese violet, ultramarines, yellow 5 lake, zinc oxide


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't think they had it yet because I didn't see it on the Mac website. However, Nordys had it in 4 shades. I bought the color Light/Medium. The product is "Mineralize SPF15 Foundation/Loose". It cost $29 for .30 US OZ.
The ingredient list is long, but here goes:

Active ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 7%

Mica, barley extract, wheat germ oil, ascorbyl palmitate, tocopheryl acetate, squalane, methicone, potassium sorbate, chlorphenesin, titanium dioxide, iron oxides, bismuth, carmine, chromium hydroxide green, chromium oxide greens, ferric ferrocyanide, manganese violet, ultramarines, yellow 5 lake, zinc oxide

Ohh, okay. I definitely want to try the powder, too! I don't know about the ingredient.. we need an expert in here, lol. It does have bismuth, but its low on the list so it may not be too bad.


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 27, 2008)

I also bought brush #187 to use with it. The MA tried the color on me and brushed it over what I had on. Later that afternoon, someone commented on how I looked "refreshed". I'll use it by itself tomorrow and see how it goes...I've tried EDM and Lumiere, so I'll compare it to them. Lately, I've been wearing the Mac Moisturewear and StudioFix.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 27, 2008)

Can you guys give us your MAC mineral shades and your equivalent in other brands? TIA!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm unclear as to which mineral makeup line by MAC you're referring to. The one with the sponge applicator cap thing? The compact? The liquid foundation?


----------



## Leony (Mar 27, 2008)

Ohh I'm soo looking forward to see and read more info about it.

Those MUTters who've tried, please give us some info. Thanks!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm unclear as to which mineral makeup line by MAC you're referring to. The one with the sponge applicator cap thing? The compact? The liquid foundation? She said it's the "Mineralize SPF15 Foundation/Loose" so I believe she's referring to the loose minerals.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm unclear as to which mineral makeup line by MAC you're referring to. The one with the sponge applicator cap thing? The compact? The liquid foundation? Yep, The loose powder foundation. Its similar to the BE mineral foundation. Its not on the site though yet.

Originally Posted by *periwinkle_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can you guys give us your MAC mineral shades and your equivalent in other brands? TIA! Well im a C3 in studio fix powder foundation and I got Light medium I think.


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't think they had it yet because I didn't see it on the Mac website. However, Nordys had it in 4 shades. I bought the color Light/Medium. The product is "Mineralize SPF15 Foundation/Loose". It cost $29 for .30 US OZ.
The ingredient list is long, but here goes:

Active ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 7%

Mica, barley extract, wheat germ oil, ascorbyl palmitate, tocopheryl acetate, squalane, methicone, potassium sorbate, chlorphenesin, titanium dioxide, iron oxides, bismuth, carmine, chromium hydroxide green, chromium oxide greens, ferric ferrocyanide, manganese violet, ultramarines, yellow 5 lake, zinc oxide

I did a search on ebay and finally found the foundation powder. They have more than just 4 shades, but they are selling for $45 plus $7.50 shipping. Yikes!!!
MAC Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation (Loose)~CHOOSE COLOR~ - eBay (item 230235947505 end time Apr-25-08 01:23:07 PDT)

You'd be much better getting it off at MAC. I wonder if someone could do a sample CP for me.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Mar 28, 2008)

Any updates? Yeah or neh?


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to say this is the best mineral makeup I tried. The other ones (EDM &amp; Fyinnai ?) seemed too powdery for my complexion. This one is just right. It may be that the brush I bought from Mac could be applying it better. I wore it all day yesterday and never had to reapply or touch it up.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Mar 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did a search on ebay and finally found the foundation powder. They have more than just 4 shades, but they are selling for $45 plus $7.50 shipping. Yikes!!!
MAC Mineralize SPF 15 Foundation (Loose)~CHOOSE COLOR~ - eBay (item 230235947505 end time Apr-25-08 01:23:07 PDT)

You'd be much better getting it off at MAC. I wonder if someone could do a sample CP for me.





Be very careful ordering from ebay. It's extremely possible that this is a fake product.


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 28, 2008)

I looked on Nordstrom's website. They have 8 colors and the price is $29 each. I'd order it from there before eBay, especially due to the price difference.


----------



## BabyG209 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have this in light medium, I got it at nordstrom..I'm an NC30 by the way, Filipina with yellow undertones. I thought light medium will be so light for my skintone. I did a swatch on my chin and forehead and its a perfect match for me. I heard also that this turns dark the more you buff it in your face or if you have oily skin so i guess its a perfect shade for me. This has Bismuth oxychloride in the ingredients though, I know some are allergic to this, I never tried BE before so I dont know the effect of bismuth...but I have sensitive skin and I've been using this for a week now since I bought it and so far so good, no breakouts and I really like this!


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 29, 2008)

yea a lot of the more mainstream brands have bismuth in it, which is why i avoid them.


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea a lot of the more mainstream brands have bismuth in it, which is why i avoid them. this is what I thinking.. with bismuth.. but this is not 100% minerals like EDM or somthing simmiler?


----------



## chocobon (Mar 29, 2008)

Thnx for all the info!!


----------



## glamadelic (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is what I thinking.. with bismuth.. but this is not 100% minerals like EDM or somthing simmiler?

I dont know if all the ingredients in MAC are pure minerals or not.... but I'm guessing not.. EDM and similar brands and very pure, simple, and minimal. But that doesnt stop me from wanting to try the MAC minerals.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't think they had it yet because I didn't see it on the Mac website. However, Nordys had it in 4 shades. I bought the color Light/Medium. The product is "Mineralize SPF15 Foundation/Loose". It cost $29 for .30 US OZ.
The ingredient list is long, but here goes:

Active ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 7%

Mica, barley extract, wheat germ oil, ascorbyl palmitate, tocopheryl acetate, squalane, methicone, potassium sorbate, chlorphenesin, titanium dioxide, iron oxides, bismuth, carmine, chromium hydroxide green, chromium oxide greens, ferric ferrocyanide, manganese violet, ultramarines, yellow 5 lake, zinc oxide

Thank you for that! I've seen much worse ingredient lists in other brands of mineral makeup.


----------



## giggles1972 (Mar 29, 2008)

havent heard that they now have mineral makeup. i'll have to check it out.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is what I thinking.. with bismuth.. but this is not 100% minerals like EDM or somthing simmiler?

i mean technically bismuth is a mineral, but it's not very good for you.


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 29, 2008)

I have dry skin with a fairly light complexion. I'm 41, never had any major breakouts or skin issues. Most of the other minerals I've tried are too powdery and feel dry and cakey, no matter how much I put on. I tried my old EDM today with my new Mac brush, but it was still too cakey. To me, the Mac feels different. I had been wearing Mac Studio Fix N5 and then switched to Mac Moisture blend foundation NC15 for winter. I think the Light/Medium is the perfect mineral shade for me. I'll continue testing it, but so far I love it.


----------



## impassioned (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have dry skin with a fairly light complexion. I'm 41, never had any major breakouts or skin issues. Most of the other minerals I've tried are too powdery and feel dry and cakey, no matter how much I put on. I tried my old EDM today with my new Mac brush, but it was still too cakey. To me, the Mac feels different. I had been wearing Mac Studio Fix N5 and then switched to Mac Moisture blend foundation NC15 for winter. I think the Light/Medium is the perfect mineral shade for me. I'll continue testing it, but so far I love it. I'm curious to try this as well! What shade did you wear for EDM?


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have dry skin with a fairly light complexion. I'm 41, never had any major breakouts or skin issues. Most of the other minerals I've tried are too powdery and feel dry and cakey, no matter how much I put on. I tried my old EDM today with my new Mac brush, but it was still too cakey. To me, the Mac feels different. I had been wearing Mac Studio Fix N5 and then switched to Mac Moisture blend foundation NC15 for winter. I think the Light/Medium is the perfect mineral shade for me. I'll continue testing it, but so far I love it. are you putting too much EDM on? when there's too much on, sometimes it looks cakey. mineral makeup is counterintuitive, you need very little for full coverage on your face.


----------



## vabookworm (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I used the shared Fairly Light in EDM. I used up what I had and threw the container away the other day. I tried all the different finishes and a few different colors. I kept trying to put less and less on, but it always seemed cakey on me. The Mac so far doesn't. I've had a hard time finding a mineral makeup that I like, but Mac may be the one for me.


----------



## alka1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone:

I'm an NC35, and I currently use Medium Plus in the Mineralized SkinFinish Natural (The pressed version.) I'm going to get the loose powder soon, and i'm not sure whether I should go for Medium or Medium Plus. I heard the colors are darker in this collection?

I'm thinking of going for Medium but that might be too light for me.. How much darker are these powders than the pressed kind?


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that sucks im sorry





but im glad you found the right shade now


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone heard of MAC mineral make up? Do you know if it is 100% pure mineral with no additives? I am a die-hard MAC fiend but I can't where the foundation because it breaks me out BAD! So I have been wearing ELF (eyeslipsface.com) mineral make up but I would love to use MAC if its any good. Anyone know anything about it?? Thanks


----------



## x33cupcake (Apr 5, 2008)

i think this thread would help you out =)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eup-76895.html


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 5, 2008)

this is 100% minerals.?


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2008)

Many thanks! I was looking for a thread but couldn't find one. Thanks again!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 5, 2008)

Its $29 at Nordstrom's (in Las Vegas, anyway) and I didn't get it because the girl didn't have much info on it and I wanted to read up on it before I made the investment. If it works well, it will be a dream come true!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 6, 2008)

i wonder what the girls who have bought it think about it


----------



## Tyari (Apr 6, 2008)

I took the big step and purchased it today. I will post again everyone once I have had a chance to use and develop an educated opinion.


----------



## vabookworm (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been using mine for a while now, and I love it. It give my face a much more natural look than I was able to get with the EDM I tried. It lasts all day as well.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 8, 2008)

yes plase keep us up to date!! I want to know how it works


----------



## Tyari (Apr 9, 2008)

So far so good!!! I am dark skinned african-american woman and the color is a really good match for me. I get a really smooth application and a very natural look. If things drastically change and my face suddenly turns into a pizza, you'll hear about it



I went to MAC again yesterday (they're everywhere in Vegas) and the sales rep told me that they are 100% natural.


----------



## Leony (Apr 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tyarishanese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I took the big step and purchased it today. I will post again everyone once I have had a chance to use and develop an educated opinion. Originally Posted by *tyarishanese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So far so good!!! I am dark skinned african-american woman and the color is a really good match for me. I get a really smooth application and a very natural look. If things drastically change and my face suddenly turns into a pizza, you'll hear about it



I went to MAC again yesterday (they're everywhere in Vegas) and the sales rep told me that they are 100% natural. COOL!
Thanks for the info, keep us posted!


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 9, 2008)

this is the ingredients list:

_ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 7 %Mica, barley extract, wheat germ oil, ascorbyl palmitate, tocopheryl acetate, squalane, methicone, potassium sorbate, chlorphenesin, titanium dioxide, iron oxides, bismuth, carmine, chromium hydroxide green, chromium oxide greens, ferric ferrocyanide, manganese violet, ultramarines, yellow 5 lake, zinc oxide _

*this is 100 netural? *


----------



## Leony (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm, thanks Sim! I was about to ask the ingredients.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks i was curious about the ingredients too !


----------



## glamadelic (May 3, 2008)

what brushes did you ladies use to apply this?


----------



## vabookworm (May 4, 2008)

I bought Mac brush #187 to use with it. I love it. I think it was $42


----------



## periwinkle_sky (May 4, 2008)

I keep saying I'm a MMU purist but I just tried it and it was surprisingly good. I used Medium Plus and I'm NC30. It looked very natural and lasted the whole day; and the best part was it didn't break me out, considering that ALL of MAC's foundations broke me out (of course except this).


----------



## renbray (May 6, 2008)

i tried the mineral makeup at the store and the ma there frowned and said "maybe minerals aren't for you" it was just too orange for me! but i hope it works for you!!!


----------



## amym_79 (May 7, 2008)

I've been curious about this , and really tempted to try it . I am kinda new to MAC , but if it doesn't work out , don't they take returns ?


----------



## makeupbabe (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is the ingredients list:_ingredient: Titanium Dioxide 7 %Mica, barley extract, wheat germ oil, ascorbyl palmitate, tocopheryl acetate, squalane, methicone, potassium sorbate, chlorphenesin, titanium dioxide, iron oxides, bismuth, carmine, chromium hydroxide green, chromium oxide greens, ferric ferrocyanide, manganese violet, ultramarines, yellow 5 lake, zinc oxide _

*this is 100 netural? *

In MAC speak this is 100% natural, but in reality it is not. Methicone is a silicone, Yellow 5 Lake is a synthetic dye, Chlorphenesin is a synthetic preservative. Plus with oils added (wheat Germ Oil) you have to watch out for rancididty. The only antioxidant is Vitamin E Acetate, so this will have a shelf life, unlike other MMU that is inert. Also , based on the ingredients list it would appear this is mostly mica. The Titanim is listed as an active due to the SPF claims, so it is out of order. But Mica is first, then Barley extract which we don't know if it is a powder of oil, then the next 7 ingredients are liquid. Based on the FDA laws of listing by predominance, we can assume these are not in a large quantity since the product is still a loose powder not a cream or oil product. Now pigments are supposed to be listed last after all other ingredients, but since they went against tradition and listed the Mica first, we can assume they are actually using the descending order for all ingredients. Because these products are not all extremely dark, and Iron Oxides is near the front of the powder pigments line up, then we come to the conclusion that in essence this powder is mostly mica. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but there ya go.



Pretty sure I will not be hitting the MAC store anytime soon. LOL.


----------



## renbray (May 7, 2008)

the lady at the counter was nice enough to tell me that they weren't real mineral foundations and i was grateful she didn't try to pass it off as a true mineral foundation. i hope no one got told they were true mineral foundations.


----------



## simisimi100 (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *renbray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the lady at the counter was nice enough to tell me that they weren't real mineral foundations and i was grateful she didn't try to pass it off as a true mineral foundation. i hope no one got told they were true mineral foundations. what do you mean? mac's mineral foundation is not a real foundation? I hope I understand you well becouse my english not so good.. lol !


----------



## renbray (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *simisimi100* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what do you mean? mac's mineral foundation is not a real foundation? I hope I understand you well becouse my english not so good.. lol !

ah ha. sorry my english isn't too good either and i've been speaking it since i was a baby! no, it's a real foundation it's just not a real "mineral" foundation. it isn't purely minerals like other true mineral foundations. it has a few minerals in it with a lot of other fillers in it as well. so it's not a true "mineral" foundation.


----------



## simisimi100 (May 7, 2008)

Renbray.. thank you for your explanation!!


----------



## *Stephsastar19* (May 14, 2008)

OMG!! I went to MAC yesterday and treid the loose mineral powder its amazing!! I looked flawless and lately I've been breaking otu cuz I normally use proactive but I ran out so while I was waiting for my next shipment I starte dusing another soap that made me break out.So newho I told the lady and she recommended it and it covered EVERYTHING!! I had it on all day and it stood on flawlesly.Im going back to buy it Friday!! =) WOOP WOOP MAC IS CRACK


----------



## Leony (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *renbray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the lady at the counter was nice enough to tell me that they weren't real mineral foundations and i was grateful she didn't try to pass it off as a true mineral foundation. i hope no one got told they were true mineral foundations. Cool, thanks for the info. But, still I'm curious to try lol


----------



## vabookworm (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *renbray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the lady at the counter was nice enough to tell me that they weren't real mineral foundations and i was grateful she didn't try to pass it off as a true mineral foundation. i hope no one got told they were true mineral foundations. I'd like to know what you mean by that too. What makes it not a "real mineral foundation." I bought it, and I love it compared to the other minerals I've tried (EDM &amp; Lum).


----------



## *Stephsastar19* (May 15, 2008)

Do you perfer the MAC minerals over other mineral products??


----------



## vabookworm (May 15, 2008)

I prefer the Mac. EDM &amp; Lumiere were just too powdery for me. The Mac minerals gives me just the right coverage.


----------



## lauren84 (May 15, 2008)

does the mac settle into pores like say BE does..I used that forever and then it seemed more and more like it made me look worse than wearing no makeup at all? Does it have the same 'glowy' look like other MMUs?


----------



## vabookworm (May 15, 2008)

I have dry skin, and I don't feel like it settles into my pores at all. I didn't like the glowy look of EDM or Lumiere, and the Mac minerals don't look glowy on me like the other ones.


----------



## lauren84 (May 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vabookworm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have dry skin, and I don't feel like it settles into my pores at all. I didn't like the glowy look of EDM or Lumiere, and the Mac minerals don't look glowy on me like the other ones. that is awesome because I don't need help looking shiney at all. I need the opposite..is this good with keeping skin matte?


----------



## *Stephsastar19* (May 15, 2008)

Cool yea like I said I tried the MAC minerals the other day n loved it but I just wanted to get a few opinions before I spent 30 bucks on it.Do u use the caplicator or a brush?


----------



## glamadelic (May 16, 2008)

Sometimes I use the capilator, when I'm in a rush. And it works okay. But I get the best results when I use a stippling brush or a kabuki.

I love my MAC mineral foundation, but I'm thinking about taking it back.. their lightest shade just isn't light enough for me. I wish I could lighten it somehow, but I don't wanna add anything to it.. I'm scared it would mess up the formulation and reduce the lasting power or something.


----------



## seymour5000 (May 28, 2008)

I went to my Macy's store that hosts MAC and tried the MMU. Well, I don't know if it was the why they applied it or if it was the product line but it is very light coverage. My MAC counter acts so put off when I want to apply something myself...I just want to do it myself because I know I'm more 'heavy handed'. I know, I know...it's a customer service thang. Anyways, if you like medium to full coverage-this may not be for you.

Also, the colors are weird. For summer, I tan and the medium plus was too light for me and the medium dark was orange-ish.

I like Monave for full coverage, BE (wet) for medium coverage and Sheercover for light coverage.

Good luck ladies!

ps...IMO, L'oreal MMU has better coverage but it made me break out.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 1, 2008)

OK...so I bought this a couple of weeks ago while I was in Albuquerque and I love it! The MUA matched me up to Medium Plus and it really REALLY gives me awesome coverage! I use Dior Skinflash on my problem areas and then apply the MAC Mineralize foundation with the applicator sponge. (I like to set a tissue down and sprinkle the powder on it and take it from there!) I apply it all over my face, then I take the 182 kabuki and mist it with Fix+, dab the moist brush in a little more powder and buff away. It looks AWESOME. I love it, and I noticed that my complexion doesn't look as "dull" as it can get when I wear the Studio Fix Liquid. I had only tried BE minerals before and HATED it!

Has anyone else tried this recently?? Ladies are you still using it/planning on re-purchasing?


----------



## karengail (Oct 12, 2008)

I love this product but I cannot get the right shade. I have yellow tones and I find it is a little pink for me. I was so dissapointed!

I am now trying everyday minerals. I like Mac better!


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 13, 2008)

Are they coming out with new shades for this when the new collection comes out this week?


----------



## NYCLaura (Oct 14, 2008)

I use the loose mineral powder with the sponge applicator, although I ignore the sponge and use a brush like a normal MMU. I normally don't buy much from MAC, but this stuff looked too good to resist. I have it in Light and it works GREAT. My mom and I wear the same shade and she's just slightly darker than me, but the color works on both of us(it is yellow-toned). It does not bother my skin like BE did and covers wonderfully. I am very fair and normally wear the lightest neutral shade of EDM and IYL of Aromaleigh...BE Fair is too pink for me. The MAC blends in with my skin very well and gives me a natural glow like I have nothing on(it is also not heavy and feels like I have nothing on). I haven't decided yet if it's my HG, but it's definitely close enough for now. As far as whether it is "true" mineral makeup...I don't really know. I do know it has more than, say, 6 ingredients though. My biggest concern is staying away from all the fillers and crap in liquid and making sure my skin can breathe.


----------

